# Travel to greenwich



## Carol olympic news (30 July 2012)

We went in today and had a great journey.  If you're going in why not try Stanmore for the jubilee line direct to Greenwich north.  Either take a map and walk or take the water taxi boat £4 per adult from North Greenwich (o2) to Greenwich pier.  5 min walk from there.  We were in the security well within the hour.  The tube is direct, no changes and we had a seat all the way.  The station ar park was almost full at 9.30am - we were parked up on a verge by the NCP staff.  Take a picnic and empty bottle to fill, there are lots of taps.  2 waters, 1 coke, 1 OJ >£8.  Ice creams £3 each.  Queues for food of over an hour at lunch time reported. Predictable really.  We had a wonderfull day and such an easy journey.  We left early at 4pm ish and had a great journey home too, tube was busier but our 3 and 4 year olds shared a seat all the way and we got one too after Waterloo.  If you're going have fun and Go team GB!


----------

